# Zebra ownership in Australia?



## Saskia

Zebras are considered an exotic pet in Australia which means you have to have a permit to own/import one.

The permits restrict the use age as a household pet but I am sure there would be ways around this.

However the cost of importation would be high and relatively not thag beneficial.


----------



## Overread

Contact your local council and ask for information on private ownership of exotic animals. Chances are they can provide you with at least contacts if not the information up-front on exotic licences. 

After that you should consider contacting people who already own zebras. Zoos are one avenue though their relationship and working principles will be very different to say a circus or private owner - however certain things such as health, medical, vet, diet etc... will be very similar (and for that a zoo might have more up-to-date and in-depth information). 

Certainly no matter who you talk to they will all give you the line that exotic animals are not recommended as pets and that keeping them is both a big challenge and also risk. 
It's important to realise that many say that because its true and that most people when they see an exotic pet think "oh cool I want it" without much thought. Wild animals will act very differently to those bred for generations as domestic stock and will typically also be more forthright/independent/disobedient/full of tricks etc...

You might get more luck if you contact those who keep exotics in america as from what I can tell there is a more relaxed attitude - or at the very least more relaxed compared to a lot of other countries. As such you might find more people who currently own and thus could provide you first hand advice. 


You'd want to research this a lot before making a choice. Chances are keeping exotics will come with strict conditions of keeping (eg you might be required to have certain kinds of fencing and of a certain size) - esp for something as big as a zebra.


----------



## Universicorn

Thanks, both of you <3 !


----------



## Overread

As thought when contacting and researching zoos try to find out the names of the vet(s) they use. This is an important contact to have as its someone you can talk to about special medical requirements as well as being able to network within the vet community and thus find any near you who are suited to the medical needs of a zebra. 

It might also show up some common ailments and medical considerations (such as diet or hoof care) which will further affect how you would even consider keeping such an animal.


----------



## Chiilaa

List of Specimens Taken to be Suitable for Live Import (29/11/2001)

On here, you will find two lists. The first is the animals that are allowed to be imported relatively freely to Australia - without an import permit. These are your "pet" animals that an average Aussie can import themselves. I have personally imported a cat from NZ. 

The second list is the animals that are allowed to be imported to Australia - WITH an import permit. All varieties of Zebra are on this section of the list. This list stipulates conditions that they can be imported under. Zebras have this: Eligible non-commercial purpose only, excluding household pets.


----------



## 4horses

I've seen Zebras for sale in Florida. They usually are about $5000. I also knew a lady who bought a zebra weanling.

These are the requirements for FL:

1. Equids (e.g., zebras, asses) and large non-cusorial bovids (e.g., wild cattle, African buffalo, bison)
For one or two animals, a paddock enclosing 1,250 square feet, 6 feet high. For each additional animal, increase paddock by 25 percent of the original footage. Shelter is required. 


The problem in Florida is that exotics can be housed in terrible conditions. For instance a tiger only needs a cage "which shall permit the animal to turn or stand on all fours with head clearance, and confined in such a manner so that no animal can injure another. " 

This means you could keep a tiger in a room the size of a bathroom for the rest of its life and not be breaking the law! :-( And don't even get me started on how people can treat primates. It really is disgusting. The cage requirements for animal research is just really heartbreaking. 

That said, I've heard zebras are much more difficult to train than horses due to a greater flight instinct. It is more common in the US to cross zebras with Donkeys to get a calmer animal.


----------



## Overread

Even crossbreeds can be under similar restrictions as the original wild parent. Sometimes you have to breed multiple generations away from the wild adult before the animal loses its "wild" classification.


----------



## Universicorn

4horses said:


> I've seen Zebras for sale in Florida. They usually are about $5000. I also knew a lady who bought a zebra weanling.
> 
> These are the requirements for FL:
> 
> 1. Equids (e.g., zebras, asses) and large non-cusorial bovids (e.g., wild cattle, African buffalo, bison)
> For one or two animals, a paddock enclosing 1,250 square feet, 6 feet high. For each additional animal, increase paddock by 25 percent of the original footage. Shelter is required.
> 
> 
> The problem in Florida is that exotics can be housed in terrible conditions. For instance a tiger only needs a cage "which shall permit the animal to turn or stand on all fours with head clearance, and confined in such a manner so that no animal can injure another. "
> 
> This means you could keep a tiger in a room the size of a bathroom for the rest of its life and not be breaking the law! :-( And don't even get me started on how people can treat primates. It really is disgusting. The cage requirements for animal research is just really heartbreaking.
> 
> That said, I've heard zebras are much more difficult to train than horses due to a greater flight instinct. It is more common in the US to cross zebras with Donkeys to get a calmer animal.


Awesome info, thank you :'D


----------

